# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 06/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Hãy thử trải nghiệm tour “quyến rũ biển Cù Lao”, chiêm ngưỡng bãi biển tuyệt đẹp, thư giãn với sóng biển hài hòa và không gian thóang đãng ở Cửa Lò. Đến Nam Phi để tận mắt chứng kiến các loài thú 100% hoang dã của Châu Phi như tê giác, hà mã, ngựa vằn... và chiêm ngưỡng những tháp chùa lấp lánh ánh vàng dưới mặt trời rực rỡ của vùng nhiệt đới ở Myanmar.


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Cù Lao Chàm - Bà Nà*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 8.008.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: Thứ 5 và 7 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồiXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch TST

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Cửa Lò - Hòn Ngư*

Thời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmGiá tour: 2.599.000 VNĐ/ 1 khách (Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 30 khách trở lên)Phương tiện: đi và về bằng ô tôKhởi hành: 15/06/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnTiệc Gala Dinner, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Sen Vàng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Jonhannesburg - Sun city - Pretoria - Cape Town*

Thời gian: 8 ngày - 7 đêmGiá tour: 73.990.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 19/06, 27/06, 11/07

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế và các khoản phụ thu hàng khôngXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch và visa Nam PhiChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Việt Travel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Yangon - Bago - Kyaikhtiyo*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 14.049.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 15/06/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch và visa MyanmarChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: hộ chiếu, tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Fiditour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## dulichnuocngoai2112

AMI TOUR Tran trong moi hop tac tour tháng 10! 

 1.BK - TH - HC - TC 7N 22 va 24/10 Gia  729$, Bay Vn  
2.Singapore 4N, Kh: 18/10 Gia  599$, bay SQ   
3.Thailand 5N Kh 18/10 ; 8/11; 22/11; Gia  379$ bay Vn
 4.SIN - Mal 7N, Kh: 12 và 29/10 Gia  709$ bay Vn 
5.Hong Kong - Tham Quyen - Quang Chau 5N, Kh: 18 và 30/10 Gia 729$, Bay Vn. 
6.Nhat Ban - Han Quoc 8N, Kh 15/10 Gia  2,280$, Bay OZ   
7.Nhat Ban 7N, Kh: 14/10 - Gia  2.250$ Bay Vn 
8.Han Quoc 7N, Kh 15 và 29/10 –

LH:  Amitour 12 Hàng chuối, HN   - 043 987 6839 – 0943 58 67 68

Yahoo – skype : outbound_travel 

Website: www.amitour.com.vn

----------


## hoacomay665

Mình thấy đi du lịch trong nước khi bạn sở hữu được cặp *vé máy bay giá rẻ* thì bạn sẽ khám phá được rất nhiều thứ.

----------


## kohan

Du lịch trong nước cũng nhiều chỗ đẹp.

----------


## tien2211

mình ngi khác, trong nc cong nhan dep nhưng có dk thì nen di nc ngoài tr

----------


## tien2211

sau này về nc du lich tr nc sau cung dau co muon mà

----------


## rongvietjsc

*DU LỊCH TẾT** SINGAPORE - SENTOSA*
*RV TDL 08*
*Thời gian: 04 ngày/03 đêm*
*Phương tiện:  Máy bay & sử dụng Passport*
Singapore là Đảo Quốc nổi tiếng thế giới vì vẻ xanh tươi, hiện đại và vô cùng sạch sẽ. Dù có diện tích vô cùng khiêm tốn (khoảng 1000km2, gần bằng Hà Nội), *Du lịch Singapore* là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng của hầu như tất cả các thương hiệu nổi tiếng trên thế giới về ngành thời trang và điện máy gia dụng. Tại Singapore luôn tưng bừng các chương trình sale-off kéo dài suốt cả năm và đặc biệt tập trung vào thời điểm mùa thu đông cuối năm. Mức giảm giá siêu hấp dẫn: 10 - 90%
*NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - SINGAPORE        (ĂN: C)*
07h00': Xe ôtô đưa quý khách ra sân bay Nội Bài đi chuyến bay thẳng VN661 lúc 10h30' đi Singapore. Tới sân bay Changi (Singapore) lúc 14h50 xe đón quý khách về khách sạn. Ăn tối, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn*NGÀY 02: SINGAPORE - SENTOSA                   (ĂN: S, T, C)*
Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn thăm quan Vườn thực vật nơi được coi như lá phổi xanh của thành phố, thăm Cơ sở sản xuất và chế tác kim cương, Cửa hàng dầu gió. Ăn trưa (BBQ Hàn quốc).Chiều: Quý khách thăm đỉnh Faber - ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Singapore, đi ô tô sang Khu du lịch Sentosa thăm Bảo tàng Sáp với những hình ảnh sống động về con người và lịch sử S’pore, xem phim 4D. Sau bữa tối trên đảo quý khách thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước màu mới đẹp nhất Châu á. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.*NGÀY 03: THAM QUAN SINGAPORE - JURONG BIRD PARK (ĂN: S, T, C)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách tham quan Vườn chim Jurong – vườn chim lớn nhất Đông Nam Á, nơi tập hợp của hơn 9000 con chim thuộc 600 loài khác nhau trên thế giới (quý khách đi tàu điện một đường ray thăm toàn cảnh vườn chim và xem buổi biểu diễn xiếc độc đáo của các loài chim).Chiều: đoàn tiếp tục thăm quan thành phố: Toà nhà Quốc hội, Tượng đài Dr. Stamford, công viên Merlion nơi có bức tượng Su tử biển biểu tượng của đất nước S’pore, nhà hát Esplanade có hình trái Sầu riêng trên vịnh Marina, Suntect City. Mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.NGÀY 04: SINGAPORE - HÀ NỘI      (ĂN: S)
Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách tự do thăm quan thành phố và chuẩn bị hành lý cá nhân. Quý khách tự do đến khi xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay VN660 về Việt Nam lúc 15h50. Tới Nội Bài lúc 18h15, xe ôtô đưa quý khách về Hà Nội. Chia tay, kết thúc chuyến đi.*Giá dành cho 01 thành viên: 689 USD*
*Lưu ý: Giá áp dụng cho khách lẻ khởi hành trong tháng!*
*Bao gồm:*
Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3* (Phòng đôi, nếu khách lẻ nam hoặc nữ sẽ ở phòng 3 người)Xe máy lạnh đời mới : trong và ngoài nướcVé máy bay chặng : HAN - SIN - HANPhí SB quốc tế, an ninh hàng khôngHướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt đón tại điểm áp dụng cho đoàn từ 10 - 14 khách, HDV tiếng Việt suốt tuyến, áp dụng cho đoàn từ 15người lớn trở lênVé thắng cảnh vào cửa lần 1 tại các điểm trong chương trình*Giá không bao gồm :*
Chi phi cá nhân, đồ uống, hành lý quá cước, tiền điện thoại, phí giặt là trong khách sạnChi phí phòng đơnTiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và lái xe địa phương: 3 USD/ khách/ ngày tourGhi chú :Giá tính cho trẻ em ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ.Giá có thể thay đổi khi hàng không tăng phụ thu nhiên liệuChương trình và giờ bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo ngày khởi hành cụ thểĐiểm shopping chỉ định trong chương trình: cửa hàng kim cương, cửa hàng miễn thuế, cửa hàng vàng bạc Trang sức. Nếu bỏ qua một trong các điểm, giá cộng thêm: 50 USD/khách*Công ty Cổ phần Quốc tế truyền thông và Du lịch Rồng Việt*.
Trụ sở: Phòng 3, Tầng 3, Số 28 Liếu Giai, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
Email: info@vietdragonjsc.vn 
Sales: hoanghuyen@vietdragonjsc.vn
DU LICH TET | TOUR DU XUÂN | TOUR LỄ HỘI
*HL: MsThảo: 0972.200.808/043.766.7900*
*THAM KHẢO CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH TẾT HOT NHẤT* 


Lưu ý: Không đặt backlink trong bài viết. Nếu tái phạm lần sau sẽ xóa bài và ban nick vĩnh viễn. Thân Mod

----------

